# What's your favorite egg salad?



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd bet there are a lot of folks on this board who have chickens, and as a result, eat a lot of eggs. I was suffering from egg salad fatigue until I decided to change things up a little.

Instead of the usual egg, mayo, mustard, sweet relish combo (which is delicious, but you know how the same ol' same ol' can get boring) I decided to do something different. I used half mayo and half sour cream, chopped dill, finely chopped onion and celery, crushed garlic, and salt. OH MY that was good!

Since that was so tasty, I thought about changing it again. We make our own salad dressings, and Thousand Island dressing usually contains chopped hard boiled eggs, so I made some salad dressing that was in itself the salad by being really thick with egg. Funny how it's tinted pinkish-salmon with plain ol' ketchup, but that's the way it is.... I added a bit of white wine vinegar too, just for a little extra tang. Super tasty.

My favorite of all time is lots of chopped hard boiled egg, mayo, crumbled cooked bacon, grated sharp cheddar, finely chopped onion and celery, salt and pepper. Stuff that into a ripe summer tomato and you have a meal for a queen. :clap:

Now I'm trying to figure out one with cumin, jalapenos, cilantro, and sour cream. Oh, and chopped onion. I think it'll be tasty. 

How do you like to make yours? Do you ever change it up? If so, how? This is such a delicious, nutritious, and inexpensive food source for us, and I'd love to hear more ideas for how to enjoy it!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Try finely chopped green onion and celery. Add some paprika.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I make something that's half chicken salad half egg salad. Cooked cubed chicken (or canned) boiled eggs, peeled and diced, mayo, mustard, sweet pickle, shredded cheese. 

Sometimes if I have it I have added cooked cubed ham, or substituted the ham in place of chicken. 

Sometimes I also throw in some cooked cubed potatoes....just a few, otherwise you might think its potato salad


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Yum, great ideas. I have nothing to add, I always make mine exactly the same! Mayo, egg, mustard (preferably dried), salt and pepper.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

My favorite "change of pace" egg salad is egg n olive. I like both green (spanish) olives and black olives in mine, but if you only have one or the other, or if you don't like one or the other, use the other type of olive and march on. Just diced hard boiled eggs, the olives sliced, and a little mayo. There is enough salt in the olives to suit me. Love to eat this open face on toast, or on crackers, or celery.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

My favorite is whatever your making ...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We make it different every time. Anything works as long as you like it. Smoked salmon and chives. Dill pickle and celery. Tomato, green onion and goat cheese. mushroom, tender spinach and chives or garlic....James


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Tuna salad stuffed eggs taste better than it sounds. My personal favorite stuffed egg has bacon mixed in. Regardless of how the egg mixture is made I want sprinkled paprika on top. And I like curried deviled eggs but I've not made them myself.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi here is one I do, family & freinds love it, Hope you enjoy, MM




Bacon & Egg salad.
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Â© 2014 by Mountain Mick Blake the Mountain Griller. Baree QLD Australia[/FONT]​



I know I can hear you all saying Mick's loss the plot now bacon & Egg Salad, but here is one that works well as a stand alone meal or as part of a picnic lunch, It's my take on a Bacon & Eggs which I flip on it's head and spin it around, and end up with this very taste Bacon & Egg salad. It is a lovey way to use eggs & Bacon that is not so greasey. Please give it a go. I hope like this one as much as I did making it. 


500g bacon rashes, 
6 eggs, 
1 cup of corsely chopped Dill pickels (gerkins)
2 tablespoons of liquor from the dill pickels bottle 
1 Â½ cup of home made Mayonisse (store bought is ok like Mircile Whipped) 
1 teaspoon mild curry powder
2 teaspoon of Australian Mustard
2 tablespoons chopped Parsley 
1 clove crushed Garlic & 
white pepper & Salt to taste, 




Firstly boil your 6 eggs you need them hard boiled, I do eggs in cold tap water and 6 minutes after the boil is reached, turn of heat and run cold tap water over eggs and peel shell away. I chill the boiled eggs for 30 minutes while that cooling down I get on cooking up by sauteing Bacon until brown but not crispy, Now mix up the Mayo with the pickled liquor, curry powder, the Australian Mustard, parsley, Garlic & salt/Pepper all together, now I cut up Dill Pickles corusely chop up 3 of the eggs, and the other 3 eggs cut in half, now I hold back some bacon for garnish, the rest of the fried bacon goes into a large bowl add the coarsely chopped eggs & Dill Pickles add Â¾ of the Mayo ssalad dressing, combine all together, now to serve I place all of the egg & Bacon Salad into a nice serving bowl place the left over Â¼ of the Mayo salad dressing on top in the center of the egg salad, Now arrange the eggs Yolk side up , now garnish with the left over bacon. You Bacon & Egg Salad is ready to go will hold in fridge for a couple of days, We like served on toast as a quick and easy dinner and we also enjoy I serving it as part of a very romatic picnic lunch with a nice fruity Muscato or a Icey Green Tea. enjoy


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I make my own mayo, so I change the ingredients from time to time for different egg salad flavors, like adding fresh dill or fresh basil or a bit of curry powder. Sometimes I use a mix of mayo and yogurt, instead of straight mayo. I like egg salad with finely chopped cucumber and green onion, too.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I put some salsa in egg salad once for a change of pace. (Not too much) It was surprisingly a BIG hit!


----------

